# keystone,copper,or winter park



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I'd say Copper of those three. Tons of intermediate runs spread out over a good portion of the mountain. 

Keystone would probably be next on the list, then Winterpark.

The main problem with Winterpark is that it's a bit confusing to get around compared to the other hills. There are plenty of intermediate runs there, but you have to take some time to get to know the mountain to get around effectively. Once you do it's great for sure.


----------



## snowboardr77 (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I have also started to look at park city. Any reviews for there?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Summit county is crowded go to Park City no lift lines


----------



## snowboardr77 (Sep 11, 2010)

I was checking plane tickets and can get them a little cheaper to park city. I have to wait to book for next year because they don't bookings this early.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

Hit Copper one day, Keystone the next. They are 10-15mins away. Forget winterpark..


----------



## snowboardr77 (Sep 11, 2010)

earl_je said:


> Hit Copper one day, Keystone the next. They are 10-15mins away. Forget winterpark..


I take it that you have been to winterpark? What did you not like about it that makes the other places better?


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Screw CO. Go to Jackson, WY and let me know how you do on the blacks out there


----------



## snowboardr77 (Sep 11, 2010)

Tarzanman said:


> Screw CO. Go to Jackson, WY and let me know how you do on the blacks out there


What's with the black diamonds at Jackson? Are they really good?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

snowboardr77 said:


> I take it that you have been to winterpark? What did you not like about it that makes the other places better?


I think it has more to do with the fact that Winterpark is about an hours drive from Summit County where Keystone and Copper are located. Not very convenient. 

For the record, I think Winterpark is the best resort on the Front Range for me. That is not always the case for everyone else.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Jackson Hole literally has black diamond terrain that if you fall you will die. That is what Tman is talking about...


----------



## snowboardr77 (Sep 11, 2010)

killclimbz said:


> Jackson Hole literally has black diamond terrain that if you fall you will die. That is what Tman is talking about...


Gotcha! So he was being a smart ass... He should come to VA and try there black diamonds. When you get to the bottom a shaved head tattooed guy beats the shit out of you at the end.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> I think it has more to do with the fact that Winterpark is about an hours drive from Summit County where Keystone and Copper are located. Not very convenient.
> 
> For the record, I think Winterpark is the best resort on the Front Range for me. That is not always the case for everyone else.


^this... 

Depending on how many days you stay, you can practically hit a different mountain each day at Summit county.


----------



## snowboardr77 (Sep 11, 2010)

earl_je said:


> ^this...
> 
> Depending on how many days you stay, you can practically hit a different mountain each day at Summit county.


I want to do 10 or 11 days. Park city was the only one so far that has called me back for lodging prices. The lady said she found a ski in and ski out 1 bedroom condo for 230$ a day. That was sounding pretty good. The lady said I shouldn't get a rental car because everything is right there. I just don't know if I want to stay just there for 10 days. That's why I was trying to see a round about price for keystone with a rental suv.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Killclimbz is exaggerating. You have to hike to most of the fall-and-die-or-get-hurt terrain at Jackson.

I made my comment because the mountain is pretty steep, but even when you get in over your head (which is very often for me), later on that afternoon you're like "That run/chute/drop/natural jump was awesome... I'm going to go back and do it again, only faster this time".

If you aren't a pansy, then JH will expose you to a lot of challenging terrain that will improve your skills a bit.


----------



## Commissae (Feb 6, 2011)

Jackson Hole was amazing, I came out of there a completely differnet rider than I went in. Going to Winter Park this weekend, can't beat the prices to Winter Park! Hopefully it at least somewhat compares with Jackson. Next big one hopefully is Whistler!


----------



## snowboardr77 (Sep 11, 2010)

Tarzanman said:


> Killclimbz is exaggerating. You have to hike to most of the fall-and-die-or-get-hurt terrain at Jackson.
> 
> I made my comment because the mountain is pretty steep, but even when you get in over your head (which is very often for me), later on that afternoon you're like "That run/chute/drop/natural jump was awesome... I'm going to go back and do it again, only faster this time".
> 
> If you aren't a pansy, then JH will expose you to a lot of challenging terrain that will improve your skills a bit.


Thanks for the info:thumbsup:


----------



## snowboardr77 (Sep 11, 2010)

I AM STUCK!!!!!! I am thinking maybe keystone now so I can hit breck while I am there also. I just don't want to pay to go out west for 10 days and spend all that money and be unhappy. I think with what little resorts I have been to I should just try to get the best price and take it from there.


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

GO for Keystone. You can ride Arapahoe basin during the day and Keystone at night. You can do Breck during the day and then hit Keystone at night, or you can ride Keystone all day. You are only 40 or so minutes from Loveland pass, and easily a couple hours from almost all of the other major resorts.


Breckenridge is a cool town and all of the places above are worth seeing at least once in your life.

I have ridden in Jackson Hole, Breck, Keystone, A-basin, Snowshoe, and I will be going to Keystone again in March. Of all the places I have been Summit county has been my favorite.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

FUCK KEYSTONE shittiest resort in Summit County. Yeah go there if you want the fucking nazi safety patrol to tell you snowboarders have no place on the mountain, fuck that place if you want the lowest snowfall in the county, fuck that place if you want to get ass raped with the 11.82 percent resort tax on top of the state tax, fuck that place if you want to ride a resort that sits in the shade most of the day and remains icy as fuck, fuck that place I hope someone drops a match on all that beetle kill and burns it to the ground.


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

So how long have you worked in Keystone's PR dept? LOL! I still vote for Summit county for all of the variety you can have within and hours drive.


----------



## casper3043 (Sep 15, 2010)

i've been the jackson hole, winter park and park city. jackson hole along with park city has a great night life, your wife would appreciate. not to mention wyoming is sales tax free. park city was great for the terrain park, they had the x-games when we were there so that helped. we made it to winter park after it snowed 10 inches. so their mary jane trail and the bowls were f-in insane! i don't think you could go wrong with either. snow conditions are pretty similar. it all depends on when you go.

best time to go to park city is during the film festival. you won't go to sleep at all...winter park was a bit boring outside the mtn. jackson hole has a great town and a great historic/wild wild west feel to it.


----------



## PaintedPony (Jan 20, 2011)

I like Keystone and I haven't had any of the problems BurtonAvenger stated. I haven't come across much ice this year, and I've never had someone bitch about the snowboarders Vs skiers. I like the option to ride Breck, Abasin and Keystone on the same ticket pass (check the website & you'll see what I mean). Breck is about 30 minutes from Keystone, and Keystone is 5-7 miles from A-basin so it is reasonable to ride all three from one staging area. There are several speed limit areas on the front side where the green runs are located, but if you go to up to the far bowl you can ride all day and not see the "weekend warriors" until they close that part around 3:30-4:00. 

I don't buy much there so I can't speak for any taxes they might have. I bring my own food and water and I just ride the mountain. Anyway, in my opinion it is a nice option for someone who has to take a trip to see snow. It is easy to forget the logistics of that if you live next to the resorts and get to choose where to ride on a regular basis. 

BTW I do have a season pass to Keystone & A-basin. Since I am military they offer the best deal in the entire state! I ride up there weekly and I don't have any complaints.


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

Of all the places I have been, A-basin is my absoulte favorite. Every time I have gone there it has dumped snow all day and the conditions were awesome. By far the best experiences on the snow for me have been at A- Basin. I can't wait to get back out there.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Keep in mind that any of the resorts in Summit County would hold their own all by themselves anywhere else in the country. Crappy Keystone would be a marquee resort that people happily spent a week at in Vermont and bragged about how rad it is. You will not be able to do everything offered at any of these spots.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

casper3043 said:


> park city was great for the terrain park, they had the x-games when we were there so that helped. .


Funny since Aspen holds the rights to host the X games till 2015. 

I also want to know who is spending 30 minutes in their car getting from Keystone to Breck you either can't drive or do not know about Swan Mountain.


----------



## PaintedPony (Jan 20, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I also want to know who is spending 30 minutes in their car getting from Keystone to Breck you either can't drive or do not know about Swan Mountain.



I am talking door to door in average conditions. I do drive Swan Mountain, but when it is snowing and there is morning or evening traffic I spend about 30 minutes from the time I start my car in one parking lot until I turn it off in another one.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

You must drive like a granny.


----------



## kswissreject (Feb 26, 2009)

I have not been to Park City, but from reading reports here and elsewhere, if you go to SLC, better go to the Cottonwood resorts, much better snowfall and terrain. Snowbird will really improve you - the confidence alone you gain from going there will help out immensely, while Brighton was super chill, quiet and awesome.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Wow, BA has a lot of Angst in this thread. To the OP, it seems as if you started this thread with the wrong title. You already honed-in on some specific places yet you're now considering another State! So, some considerations......


Colorado: If you go to CO, I suggest Summit County. You can hit Vail, Breck, Loveland, A-Basin, and the dreaded Keith Stone all in a relatively tolerable drive. you could stay in Breck or Vail for the resort town experience (Ski-in/Ski-out) or stay in Dillon, Frisco, or Silverthorne for a little less cost but a more "centralized" location. Colorado is beautiful and the mountains are great!

Park City:
PC Utah is one of a ton of resorts in Utah. Unfortunately, it is a little remotely located than SLC. The town is great (like Breckenridge only bigger, 3xs the population) In the area there are a ton of good ski mountains to hit within a 60 minute drive (Canyons-10 Mins away, Snowbasin...40 minutes, Snowbird....which kills Breck, Brighton, or Solitude....60 minutes, Powder Mountain....75 minutes). 

Something to Consider with Utah is the snowfall. They generally get more snowfall than Colorado which increases your chances of getting fresh snow or a legit Powder Day. For example While Loveland, CO has 336 for the year, Brighton has 424. While Breck has 360, Snowbasin has 434. That being said, PC is less than Colorado resorts with its 302 inches this year. I've heard PC is ok, but I've never heard great things about PC compared to some of the other places. I've ridden Breck, Vail, and A-Basin, but I've given-up on Colorado and focused my energy on Utah. There I've ridden Canyons, Brighton, Snowbird, Snowbasin, and Powder Mtn. I prefer UT to CO.

Good luck with your planning!


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> You must drive like a granny.


You have to be pretty out of control to make it to Keystone from Breck in 30 minutes.


----------



## PaintedPony (Jan 20, 2011)

Excellent info in this post. My friend in UT says many of the same thing about their snowfall and their resorts. If I ever get tired of living in CO I want to move to UT or AK next. Good luck on your trip.



neednsnow said:


> Wow, BA has a lot of Angst in this thread. To the OP, it seems as if you started this thread with the wrong title. You already honed-in on some specific places yet you're now considering another State! So, some considerations......
> 
> 
> Colorado: If you go to CO, I suggest Summit County. You can hit Vail, Breck, Loveland, A-Basin, and the dreaded Keith Stone all in a relatively tolerable drive. you could stay in Breck or Vail for the resort town experience (Ski-in/Ski-out) or stay in Dillon, Frisco, or Silverthorne for a little less cost but a more "centralized" location. Colorado is beautiful and the mountains are great!
> ...


----------



## PaintedPony (Jan 20, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> You must drive like a granny.


If you choose to believe that I drive slow it is your right based on the social norms you have grown up with in life. Perhaps my one example of a drive time justifies the granny comment in your world. I don't drive like a granny but if it makes you feel better to say that about me, and imply I am a slow driver, then good for you. I'm glad to see you are expressing yourself with your words.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I really want to know where you guys get your drive times it takes 20 minutes via the Swan mountain flyer and the damn thing stops at least 5 times. I make that drive in 10 to 15 minutes thousands of times a year. I can understand a half hour to A basin from Breck.


----------



## element (Feb 7, 2011)

driving with a paper cup of water in the front to ensure no breakage of the tofu in the back - it can be hard to get used to.


----------

